# Is there an UPDATED HD Locals rollout list for 2007?



## disharty (Feb 9, 2006)

It seems that new HD locals have fallen off the map. Does anyone know what Dish's intentions are in 2007 for HD locals?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* has made no announcements ... with today's removal of Indy HD locals (never made available to customers) the future seems uncertain.


----------



## nchdguy (Jul 26, 2006)

"today's removal of Indy HD locals "...Is that true? What happens to Raleigh HD locals then?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Raleigh HD LIL is still uplinked (not available) at the moment.
No idea if they will be released or also be removed.


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

Why did they drop Indy???


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Those that know, aint talkin'!  Only Dish knows for sure, but my guess is a redirection on SD locals thanks to a little event dealing with networks only 3 weeks away


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

I've just signed up to E* and get installation this week. I was hoping to get HD locals in Indy - is this going to happen or I am going to be dissapointed - can someone let me know the impact of the fact they dropeed these channels from Indy....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Less hope that they will be turned on tommorrow.

Other than that, they are "on hold" just as they have been for months.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

will i be able to get any network HD channels?


----------



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

What about Pittsburgh? I have been waiting for a LONG LONG time. I know it is on the list but what is taking Dish so long? Direct TV, Comcast, and other providers already came out with the Pittsburgh HD locals. Why is it taking so long for Dish?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gooders said:


> will i be able to get any network HD channels?


Only OTA.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

(apologies for the dumb questions, but a guy has to learn) 

And I need an external antenna to get the OTA ones? or will that all depend on the quality of the signal in my area?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

gooders said:


> (apologies for the dumb questions, but a guy has to learn)
> 
> And I need an external antenna to get the OTA ones? or will that all depend on the quality of the signal in my area?


The only dumb questions are the ones not asked.

The answer is: It depends.

If you live within 20 miles of the transmitter chances are a simple good quality indoor antenna will do the trick. After that, it is all in the particulars. Terrain, obstructions, trees, etc.

I can tell you that I have a little amplified RCA rabbit ear antenna sitting in my window on the second floor of my house. With that antenna and no adjustment required now (after fiddling with it for close to an hour), I can receive all the local digital channels (5, 9, 12, 14, 19, 43, 48, 64) and several 4* of the 6 Dayton channels (2, 7, 16*, 45 -- no 22 or 26). The signal is perfect and stable. Interestingly enough, I get more channels and a better lock on these channels when the VHF elements are all the way down. My guess is "ghosting" issues (multi-path).

All the local channels have transmitters within 15 miles. The Dayton channels have transmitters about 40-50 miles away

*16 comes in only if the wind is blowing from the north.  Very marginal signal.

See ya
Tony


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Tony - that helps a lot.


----------



## DAMAC (Sep 20, 2005)

Anymore news about this? Are the Indy locals uplinked again yet?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not that we've noticed. They were pulled down a few weeks ago and have not returned.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

What's the incentives for Dish not to uplink HD Locals. surely it makes Dish a more atractive proposition if it can offer HD over the Dish?

I have my antenna on order so I just hope it works in my house. I chceked the web and I should be able to get most channels. I do have some big trees around my house though :-/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Money is an incentive. They make little money on HD locals. It helps with signups and retentions but there is no other profit in spending an entire transponder (two on 118°) for four channels that no one pays for.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

I should have guessed! Hopefully my antenna will do the trick then. 
Not having NFL in HD is bugging me big time.


----------



## mjrusso45 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey TNGTony, what part of Cinci are you in? I am moving into my house in Fairfield, and I have a big old school aerial on the house. Any thoughts on how much HD i should be able to pull in? Also, does anyone have news on Cinci HD locals?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

mjrusso45 said:


> Hey TNGTony, what part of Cinci are you in? I am moving into my house in Fairfield, and I have a big old school aerial on the house. Any thoughts on how much HD i should be able to pull in? Also, does anyone have news on Cinci HD locals?


Howdy Neighbor! I live in the Greenhills/Wyoming area about 4 miles south of the Hamilton/butler county line. I work in Forest Park just south of Fairfield off of US 127 (Pleasant Ave/Hamilton Ave depending on what county you are in) (on the Ham Co side of the line. If I spit, I will hit Fairfield right now 

If you are on top of the hill in Fairdied you should get EVERYTHING and a ton of HD. Channel 9 (10 HD) might be the toughest due to ghosting (multi-phasing) but otherwise 2,5,7,9,12,14,16,19,22,43.45,48 and 64 digital channels should come in fine. All the channels except 43 have a ton of HD. Channel 48 has different programming on the HD/Digital channel than they do on the analog channel. The HD channel is 100% PBS HD. Channel 43 multi-casts 5 channels 24/7 (JCTV, Smile of a Child, Church Channel, Enlace TBN, and TBN). All are 480i.

I only have a little powered rabbit ears and I get everything from Cinci and some from Dayton no problem. Absolutely no need to subscribe to Dish HD locals to get them.

See ya
Tony


----------

